# Bmw E30



## Blackcat430 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry guys I don't really know how to navigate/post on bimmerforums well yet, but I've got a 1985 325E and I've already done 6.9" speakers in the rear deck and I'm considering doing 6.5's in the front kick panels too. I've heard you have to modify the hood release cable for them to fit but are there any people in here that have done it and could tell me about the process?


----------

